# Pets At Home, Wainwrights, Good or Bad?



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have looked and maybe I am blind but I couldnt see a post about Wainwrights feed, which is from Pets At Home.
For thoughs who have never seen it here is the information from [email protected] website...
Wainwrights-Dry food-Food-Dog-Pets At Home

What do you thing of the feed? I was thinking of changing my Shar-Pei Chance(before the issue with not eatting) but I have heard good and bad things about it.

Your opinions would be great.
Thanks Emma x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

What are you feeding at the moment? I haven't tried Wainwrights myself, but people I know who have said their dog didn't really like it, so if you're having problems with what your dog will eat, it might not be an improvement on what you're currently feeding. 

The indredients look much of a muchness to all the other 'premium' branded completes, such as James Well-beloved, Burns etc, although it says 'Turkey meat meal' which I personally don't like, as it's not really telling you what is in it. Of the turkey meat meal, how much percentage is actual meat?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Haven't looked at the website but I was under the impression that meat meal was exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide etc and so was a good thing to look for?

Having said that I wouldn't recommend Wainwright's. Orijen and Solid Gold are the best brands available in the UK _in my opinion_.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haven't looked at the website but I was under the impression that meat meal was exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide etc and so was a good thing to look for?


Meat 'meal' is exclusive of all those things, but 'meal' means the meat has been rendered, which basically means boiling it for hours and hours at high temperatures, and can destroy natural enzymes and proteins found in raw meat. It also obviously depletes any goodness, much more than normal cooking would.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Chance is currently eatting James Wellbeloved, but it has been a struggle getting him to eat recently. I was thinking of giving him the Salmon and Potatoe as a change before he started being so picky but I don't want to change him onto something which is a load of crap! He also gets a pouch of JWB meat or half a Nature Diet tray.

Emma x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Chance is currently eatting James Wellbeloved, but it has been a struggle getting him to eat recently. I was thinking of giving him the Salmon and Potatoe as a change before he started being so picky but I don't want to change him onto something which is a load of crap! He also gets a pouch of JWB meat or half a Nature Diet tray.
> 
> Emma x


have you tried doing what people suggested and leaving the food down 20 minutes then picking up and not feeing him until his next mealtime? It is far more effective than chopping and changing. he will eat if he is hungry and ocne he gets the message that it is that or nothing.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I did that for a couple of days and hes eatting away now. What I do to encourage him to eat the biscuits as well as the meat is put it on the bottom so he has to dig through it, lol!!

Emma x


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

I tried wainwrights once but have you read the ingredients? Crap, meat and animal derivatives, wouldn't touch with a bargepole.

Incidently, my business partner has a shar pei, she had bad allergies, the vet diagnosed a total meat allergy (!)  She changed to a raw diet and she no longer suffers the problems, Shar Pei should eat rice, poultry and pork. They don't do at all well on beef or fish


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

A food to stay off then.

Chance has never had any problems with allergies and his main diet does consist of JWB Ocean Fish and Rice, with the odd mixture of duck, turkey and lamb JWB.

Emma x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My dog loved it but he is a lab so he will eat anything, i did not keep him on this food though he has a skin allergy, i was attracted to it by the words hypo allergenic written all over it but it made no difference to my dog,


----------

